# Dintr-o (mie de visători)



## italiangirlcrissi

I was translating lyrics from a song and I came across this sentence where I couldnt understand the meaning, mostly beause of that "Dintr-o". I already searched for this word but I cant find anything clear anywhere.

"Noi, *dintr-o* mie de visători, tot mai căutăm comori"


----------



## farscape

This should work:

Us, amongst a thousand dreamers, still searching for wonders/treasures

Later,
f.


----------



## alicip

I agree with Farscape. I would say: "Only we/the two of us, among a thousand dreamers, are still looking for treasures."


----------



## irinet

And a possible mixture : 'It' s us who, amongst a thousand dreamers, are still interested in wonders / looking /digging for treasures'.


----------



## Ioanadi

italiangirlcrissi said:


> I was translating lyrics from a song and I came across this sentence where I couldnt understand the meaning, mostly beause of that "Dintr-o". I already searched for this word but I cant find anything clear anywhere.
> 
> "Noi, *dintr-o* mie de visători, tot mai căutăm comori"



dintr-o = dintre + o

This is a vowel reduction (omission). There are actually two words. The usage of this little line "-" for the omission of vowels is equivalent with the apostrophe used in other languages such as English, French, etc. and also your native language, Italian.


----------

